# [IM - KDE4] Remplacement pour kopete?

## El_Goretto

Bonjour,

Je suis passé il y a quelques temps de KDE3 à KDE4, et j'ai redonné sa chance à kopete.... qui me sort définitivement par les yeux tant son ergonomie est mal fichue et impossible à paramétrer. A ce titre, aMSN est impressionnant puisqu'on peut modifier son comportement dans les moindres détails (même si du coup son panneau de configuration "avancé" fait peur quand on tombe dessus les premières fois).

Bref, aMSN, nickel, mais tcl/tk tout çà... KDE4 c'est quand même du bureau kikoololblingbling, et forcément ça dépareille violemment. J'aurais bien aimé trouver un autre soft IM (gérant au moins MSN en natif) et en QT du coup. J'ai trouvé quelques noms, mais on dirait des projets fossiles (certains n'ont même pas de screenshot sur leur page, argh).

Des idées?

----------

## ppg

Kmess peut être, j'ai pas testé pidgin me convient très bien.

----------

## Trapamoosch

Je n'utilise pas KDE, mais j'ai vu passer une news récemment sur la dernière version de KMess, un client Live Messenger pour KDE (dispo dans portage).

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

Oui aMSN est excellent (il faudrait faire un skin kde4 pour amsn pour une sorte d'intègration à l'oeil)

Sinon attendre la v2 d'aMSN avec python/Qt (mais bon ce n'est pas pour demain)

Sinon il ya aussi "emesene".

Bref, pour moi c'est encore "aMSN"   :Laughing: 

----------

## Leander256

 *ppg wrote:*   

> Kmess peut être, j'ai pas testé pidgin me convient très bien.

 

Je vote pour pidgin aussi, surtout que tu peux utiliser x11-themes/gtk-engines-qt pour lui appliquer ton thème KDE et l'intégrer joliment dans ton bureau!

----------

## geekounet

Gajim ou Psi pour utiliser un protocole propre et commencer à migrer tes contacts MS-powered dessus, et ya les passerelles Jabber pour accéder aux protocoles sales. Gajim est pas mal du tout niveau ergonomie.  :Smile: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Gajim ou Psi pour utiliser un protocole propre et commencer à migrer tes contacts MS-powered dessus, et ya les passerelles Jabber pour accéder aux protocoles sales. Gajim est pas mal du tout niveau ergonomie. 

 

Je reviens de psi et d'apinc.org car ils ont fermé leurs passerelles, pour des problèmes de maintenance des passerelles (pas stables parait-il) et des problèmes légaux (les passerelles ne sont pas autorisées par qui vous savez à se connecter à son réseau).

Et pis mes contacts sont tous des c...s, j'y peux rien s'ils sont sous msn uniquement ^^ (et encore, je vous parle pas des plus atteints du bulbe qui sont sur du steam uniquement...).

Kmess, je note. Pidgin, je recale, je l'utilise ailleurs, mais pas envie de me prendre la tête avec des wrappers qt/gtk. emesene, même critique  :Smile: 

Merci pour vos suggestions, je regarde tout çà.

----------

## Bapt

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> ... et des problèmes légaux (les passerelles ne sont pas autorisées par qui vous savez à se connecter à son réseau).
> 
> 

 

Dans ces cas là oublie complètement d'utiliser ce protocole car aucun client autre que celui officiel n'est légal et tu ne pourras pas utiliser le client officiel sous un OS libre.

----------

## geekounet

+1 bapt

Et au sujet de la stabilité des passerelles, j'ai un ejabberd 2.0 + passerelle pymsn-t chez moi, et ça tourne nickel. Ce n'était pas stable chez apinc juste parce que surchargé, mais faut pas oublier que jabber est décentralisé, donc suffit d'avoir son propre serveur (ou rejoindre ceux d'amis ou petites communautés quand on n;a pas les ressources pour en héberger un).  :Smile: 

----------

## ppg

Je me permet de "déterrer" ce sujet pour (r)appeler que la nouvelle version de pidgin (2.6) apporte de nombreuses amiélioration, ainsi que le support de la voix et de la vidéo.

Pour l'instant seul Jabber/XMPP/Jingle permet d'utiliser ces nouvelles fonctionnalitées.

Des volontaires pour tester, je viens tout juste de compiler la nouvelle version   :Very Happy: 

----------

